# Yaupon pier



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hit the pier tuesday morning about 6:30ish ready for a king or 2. Setup and started the waiting game. Anyhooo tried to catch some blues for bait with the gotcha (nuttin all day). the only blues caught were on live shrimp by the trout peeps. There was only 1 king caught about noon. 

Wed was pretty much same. I did end up with 1 short spanish first thing. I still have seen a blue caught on a gotcha, glass minnow. I did see a FEW blues caught on cutbait. There was 1 king caught about 12ish again, then another one was lost due to the pilons. The catch of the day was a Osprey on a blue. He was very presistant 5 times after the same bait. Anyhoo i'm back home and tiome to work. 


A rant. Why is there always a few peeps to make a fishing trip suck. You know the kind that thinks that they own the end of the pier when there is only 8 rigs out. 6 out of 8 fish good together then the 2 make things bad. 

I have not run into that problem in the fall plankin with some of the old semi retired vets. Who know who you are.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

15 kings on mercer's yesterday.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Next time, come on down to OCP. The last six to eight days have sucked, following a blitz that could only be described as spectacular. King or no, you'll be welcomed and treated with respect. Pier rules. 

PM me if you want to come fishing, we'd be happy to have you.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the offer. I will say I was warned about this OLD grey haired cpl that fish yaupon pier alot. They seem to be the genius of the end of pier. They close the gate when there is only 8 rigs out go figure. That just drives me nuts. 

I will say I have fished OCP there a few times. I was not really crazy about the drawing thingy that they have. But as far as I know it was a ok pier just like all the rest. I think there are some peeps taht use to fish OCP are now at yaupon pier for whatever reason.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

sleepyhead said:


> Thanks for the offer. I will say I was warned about this OLD grey haired cpl that fish yaupon pier alot. They seem to be the genius of the end of pier. They close the gate when there is only 8 rigs out go figure. That just drives me nuts.
> 
> I will say I have fished OCP there a few times. I was not really crazy about the drawing thingy that they have. But as far as I know it was a ok pier just like all the rest. I think there are some peeps taht use to fish OCP are now at yaupon pier for whatever reason.


My sons and I fish basically all the piers from Myrtle Beach to OBX. The ONLY pier where we have seen lots of problems are the 2 which Dave Cooper was associated with, Apache and OCP. After he "left" Apache, problems left also. OCP was a fantastic place to fish til he became involved with it. As long as Dave Cooper is on pier I recommend you avoid OCP.


----------



## flounderocp (Jan 22, 2006)

Before Dave Came To Ocp There Were Many Problems With Management Dave Made It A Place You Could Take Your Family And Enjoy Fishing I Have Fished Ocp For 29 Years Except 2 Or 3 Before Dave Came Those I Fished Yoapon It Was A Pretty Good Pier But Was Not As User And Family Friendly


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I can't imagine ANYONE having a problem with Dave, unless of course they were breaking the rules and got called out. Dave is my friend, so you may think that opinion is biased, but I'm just telling you what I've seen. Dave certainly isn't out to get anyone, but rules are rules, and they are in place for a reason. OCP's rules are pretty straightforward IMHO. fishloser, could you please elaborate about these "problems"? (PM me if you'd like.)

The drawing ONLY occurs if there are 10 or more people waiting to king fish at 6AM when the pier house opens. I often spend all night sharking, and consequently find myself in a position to be the first to sign in nearly everyday, but fair is fair, and the lottery is the fairest way for everyone to get a shot at the hot numbers.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

brandonmc said:


> I can't imagine ANYONE having a problem with Dave, unless of course they were breaking the rules and got called out. Dave is my friend, so you may think that opinion is biased, but I'm just telling you what I've seen. Dave certainly isn't out to get anyone, but rules are rules, and they are in place for a reason. OCP's rules are pretty straightforward IMHO. fishloser, could you please elaborate about these "problems"? (PM me if you'd like.)
> 
> The drawing ONLY occurs if there are 10 or more people waiting to king fish at 6AM when the pier house opens. I often spend all night sharking, and consequently find myself in a position to be the first to sign in nearly everyday, but fair is fair, and the lottery is the fairest way for everyone to get a shot at the hot numbers.


We have never been called out by dave for breaking rules, in fact we have never been called out for breaking rules on any pier!!!!!!!! 

My problem with Dave was how he CHANGED rules DURING some tournaments. We, and others saw some things happen on OCP in which complaints were justifiably made to Dave, but because of WHO was breaking the rules, Dave did not take any action. As a result some fish were DQ'd that shouldn't have been. At that time we decided OCP would no longer be a pier we frequented. Rules should be the same for everyone. 

Again, it is a personal preference that I don't fish OCP.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Well my only complaint with YP was the grey haired cpl that was fishing the end. I had someone warn me about them about 1 month ago. They just seem to make there own rules and TRY to be the pier mangers. I will go back to the pier and fish.


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

fishloser said:


> We have never been called out by dave for breaking rules, in fact we have never been called out for breaking rules on any pier!!!!!!!!
> 
> My problem with Dave was how he CHANGED rules DURING some tournaments. We, and others saw some things happen on OCP in which complaints were justifiably made to Dave, but because of WHO was breaking the rules, Dave did not take any action. As a result some fish were DQ'd that shouldn't have been. At that time we decided OCP would no longer be a pier we frequented. Rules should be the same for everyone.
> 
> Again, it is a personal preference that I don't fish OCP.


Fishloser, Your slanderious remarks are unfounded and unwarranted to say the least. Being the person at which you point your jabs...I'll add.

The rules during pier OCP tourneys have remained the same for the past seven years, have been enforced equally and fairly among fishers, and have not resulted in disqualifying any fishes pertinent to your claims here. That is unless you are referring to the event surrounding the tourney rules disqualifying a fish that was landed by other anglers on behalf of a Virgina tourney entrant who chose leaving the pier inorder he slam back a fifth of hard wiskey.....No need to mention names, but our tourneys are "drunkard and alcohol free", whether you are anyone are his campanion, the rules applied to his dishonoring behavior and as well particpants do have to catch their own fish, inorder they qualify. This sole occurrance of an adult angler undoing himself certainly has no bearing on the Rules being enforced inappropriately. The resulting disqualification was swift and immediate as well as it should have been.

The Ocean Crest Pier daily and tourney rules were designed with forethought and the collective input of hundreds of anglers fishing the many other piers along the Carolina Coast. Many of these fishers were simply tired of being bullied by fellow fishers who resided as fixtures on the ends of coastal piers as though they owned them, and doing as they pleased. I'll also add our rules haven't resulted in any formal complaints by fishers being made to me directly. In fact having the rules has resulted in every OCP tourney booking a full sell out early, on a continious bases and are supported by the majority opinion of anglers fishing here.

It goes with out saying that some folks don't like rules and pier policies, some people may not like me for what ever reason, fact is some don't like being told their not............capable of owning, operating or managing a pier business. Which obviously by angler support of such forementioned matters, as rules..............remains a success story today. Without you are your boys! Dave Cooper /Owner/Operator Ocean Crest Pier Inc.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

OK! Let's get back on target here. Is someone really trying to say that 15 King mackerel were caught on a pier yesterday? Nuhuhhhh!
And furthermore, I have spent a great deal of time for many years at both Apache and OCP and have never had any problem with Dave, though I did not know Dave was running Apache while I was there. In fact, his wife is from my hometown and we talk about that and current events from that area when Im down there at OCP. They have never been anything but nice to me on the several trips a year I make down there to fish.
Now!! Back to important matters! 
What is biting down there? I want to come down next week for a day or so!


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*The OCP Bite*

Good Morning Dave, Sorry for my early morning diatribe regarding a disgrunted posting nearly three years old. Is was only appropriate I air my general knowledge of particular facts regarding those issues. Correctly as you've mentioned, that though our family did fish Apache Pier for years, I can personally attest that I or no one in my family were ever asked to leave the facilities nor the company of fellow anglers by anyone. We however relocated from the Myrtle Beach market on our own accord and thus our arrival on Oak Island and my worthwhile tasks at Ocean Crest began. I will proudly add that my wife and I are now the owner and operator of the Ocean Crest Pier business. We have been successful because of our recognized personal dedication to the needs and desires of anglers like ourselves and our family, who have supported the method in which we have conducted ourselves in business matters, pier rules, ie......enough said.

I can also attest that " No" King Mackerel have been caught from any North Caroilna thusfar this 2010 season, including Ocean Crest. 

May's on its way though...........looking forward to seeing everyone hooking up where ever they fish. Regards Dave / Ocean Crest Pier Inc.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

you do realize that the thread is from 2007 right? :fishing:


----------



## fishinNuT (Apr 11, 2009)

2007 or not I like both of the piers at OI and plan on fishin from both this year again. I am even goin to king fish if I can figure out wat the he'll I'm doin


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ocean Crest Pier daily and tourney rules were designed with forethought and the collective input of hundreds of anglers fishing the many other piers along the Carolina Coast. Many of these fishers were simply tired of being bullied by fellow fishers who resided as fixtures on the ends of coastal piers as though they owned them, and doing as they pleased. //:fishing:


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have frequented OCP for years and have yet to have a problem out on the Tee or anywhere else for that matter. OCP does have a different atmosphere than most other piers as there are locals and semi-regulars which frequent the king tee and have yet to see anyone or myself deny assistance to newcomers as long as they want to learn and become a better pier king fisherman.


----------

